# Specials > Testing Ground >  Can't read my replies on Private Messages ?

## cherokee

How do I read any private messages that I've sent?

I've tried the obvious, on "read" in my Private Message, but it just comes up as "0 messages sent" (I know how to send a Private Message, and have sent quite a few since I've joined - have had replies back from same )!!

Anyone help me here, please ?

----------


## Bobinovich

In the User CP go to Edit Options then, at the bottom of the Messaging & Notification section there's an option to 'Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default' - this should be ticked if you want to keep a copy of them.

----------


## dx100uk

or
user cp
list messages
edit folders
click on sent items
or
under jump folders
down arrow
select sent messages

dx

----------


## shazzap

Whilst on the subject of private messages i was  receiving email notification of them, but now am not.

Is anyone else not getting email notification?
My settings are all correct so i can't understand why this is happening.

----------


## Bobinovich

I think that particular problem is still a residual from the changeover to new server.  It did work for a while since then but has stopped working again.

----------


## cherokee

Thanks for the help guys!

Its sorted now.  :Grin:

----------


## bekisman

> How do I read any private messages that I've sent?
> 
> I've tried the obvious, on "read" in my Private Message, but it just comes up as "0 messages sent" (I know how to send a Private Message, and have sent quite a few since I've joined - have had replies back from same )!!
> 
> Anyone help me here, please ?


 
yes think blagh blah

----------


## cherokee

> yes think blagh blah


 
I'm *sorry,* have I missed something here ............. ::  ::  ::

----------


## shazzap

Has any one else still got an issue with email notification.

----------


## dx100uk

yep not had any in a few weeks now


dx

----------


## Niall Fernie

We're still having problems with AOL and Tiscali who refuse to accept any e-mails from our server there may well be others but those 2 ISPs are generating so much bounced mail that I've stopped reading it.

----------


## dx100uk

ok well your msg came through to btyahoo ok
so something has changed as ai wasn;t getting the ones from the tech spt thread i was on.

welldone
dx

----------


## shazzap

> We're still having problems with AOL and Tiscali who refuse to accept any e-mails from our server there may well be others but those 2 ISPs are generating so much bounced mail that I've stopped reading it.


Mines Plus Net.

----------

